# أهم مشاريع دبي المستقبلية



## fhs (11 فبراير 2009)

Dubai Waterfront







Palm Island






The World






Burj Dubai






Hydropolis






Madinat Al Arab






Dubai Marina






The Riviera






Dubai Sports City






Old Town






The Burj Al Arab






Golden Dome






Dubailand Ski Dome






Dubai International Airport






Space Science World






Jumeirah Lake Tower






Dubailand Dinosaur Park






Jumeirah Island


----------



## مهندسون عرب (19 فبراير 2009)

صور كثيييييييييييييير حلوة


----------



## وحش العمارة (19 فبراير 2009)

يحرام في ناس مو لاقية تاكل وعاشة ب العراء لاحول ولا قوة الا الله


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (20 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على الصور الرائعة


----------



## sosyttaa (15 أكتوبر 2010)

تمام 
شي حلو والله


----------

